#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Eurovisie songfestival 2005

## axs

Volgende maand is het weer zover...
Ook dit jaar wordt er een dagboek door de productiemensen bijgehouden.
Dit jaar is vooral opmerkelijk de inzet van 16 catalyst MS systemen voor het sturen van een berg LED-displays van barco. Dit aangevuld met oa 350 moving fixtures van Robe.

http://www.eurovisiondiary.com/

Enjoy!

----------


## Dropsen

Misschien leuk om het complete lijstje eens te posten. 

* 350 Robe Movinglights

* 11 SX3K Syncrolights

* 16 High End Catalyst Ver 3 Media Servers

* 4 Avab Congo by ETC Lighting Desks + back up

* 5504 modules Barco O-lite 10

* 280 tiles Barco I-Lite 8

* 2 Barco XLM 25

* 3 Barco R18

* 2 Barco Elm 12+

* 3 Barco R10

* 44 JTE 8-Lights

* 80 JTE 2-Lights

* 78 ACL 4-Bars

* 4 2500W HMI Followspots

* 4 700W MSR Followspots

En op zich is dat best wel een leuk rijtje ... ben alleen ff vergeten waarvoor de afkorting JTE staat ...

----------


## cornedure

JTE : James Thomas Engineering.

James Thomas fabriceert onder andere (pre-rigged) truss, towers, Pars enz... maar dat wist iedereen hier al.

----------


## jo vaes

Ik vind de keuze voor Robe opvallend, vorig jaar highend, nu robe. Ben eens benieuwd...

----------


## FiëstaLj

Oeh gaaf al die barco's !

Dat wordt genieten...

----------


## LichtNichtje

Ja, het budget is precies ferm geslonken, van HighEnd naar Robe??? Of waren ze misschien niet tevreden over HighEnd???????

Wel veen Barcooooooooootjes  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ben eens benieuwd naar het ontwerp van dit jaar.

----------


## maarten

als ze niet tevreden waren over high end waarom hebben ze dan:

* 16 High End Catalyst Ver 3 Media Servers
 ????

----------


## mtouch

En iedereen maar bang zijn dat het een sobere bedoening zou worden daar in Kiev, vanwege geldgebrek etc. Dit lijkt me toch een aardige set zo...

----------


## Harmen

wat mij elk jaar opvalt is dat ze voor avab consoles kiezen, 1 keer met een kleintje mogen werken maar vond hem er niet uit springen..
en deze congo consoles zijn de eerste die uit de serieproductie rollen, best een risico lijkt mij..

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Harmen_
> 
> wat mij elk jaar opvalt is dat ze voor avab consoles kiezen, 1 keer met een kleintje mogen werken maar vond hem er niet uit springen..
> en deze congo consoles zijn de eerste die uit de serieproductie rollen, best een risico lijkt mij..



Avab consoles worden nog steeds beschouwd als super-betrouwbare systemen. Het is eigenlijk een echte theater tafel. Vorige tafels waren dan ook niet echt voorzien voor moving fixtures, maar met de congo hebben ze dat verder uitgewerkt. Het blijft nog steeds een echte theatertafel, met dan support voor moving fixtures. Een echte effectengenerator heeft hij niet aan boord, maar control voor je fixtures blijft simpel!

Software is gebaseerd op de reeds bestaande software, enkel wat uitbreidingen voor het intelli. 
Verder hebben deze consoles een full reduntant backup systeem... tafel blijft dus zowat in alle omstandigheden doordraaien in geval van hardware crashes.

Wat dan verder nog meespeelt is dat de hele show bestaat uit cues en er nergens 'live' dient ingegrepen te worden. Dat kan dus perfect op een tafel met weinig 'effects' en als dat kan op een tafel die een uitstekende reputatie heeft qua stabiliteit.... dan is de keuze snel gemaakt lijkt mij!

----------


## Orbis

ik vraag me eignelijk af of er ergens een firma is die 350 robe toestellen in de verhuur heeft???

Deze zullen wel rechtstreeks vanuit de fabriek van robe gebruikt worden neem ik aan?

----------


## tuurKE

Ik weet nie of de overstap van high end naar robe wel zo gek is. Heb in Frankfurt veel mooie dingen gezien op de robe stand.

En ik denk dat er ook heel wat sponsering van robe tussenzit, is een mooi visitekaartje als je zo'n event kan doen. Maar als het misgaat ga je natuurlijk ook gigantis op je bek!!!!

greetz tuur

----------


## Harmen

klopt, robe fixtures worden een dezer dagen uit de fabriek direct naar kiev gereden dmv 3 vrachtwagens..
 @ tom, vorig jaar waren het toch 4 jaguar consoles met een safari software pakket eroverheen?
vraag me nog steeds af waar dat safari pakket nu precies vioor diende

ze zitten nu trouwens al te proggen he, mooie studio hebben ze daarvoor [^] staat ergens in dat diary fototje van

@ orbis, ps. kijk de site van robe maar, langste artikel wat daar staat  :Wink:

----------


## RePo

Is er al wat bekend over de editie van dit jaar??

----------


## CoenCo

Beetje een oud topic of niet??
Maar dit jaar doet een ander productiebedrijf het songfestival dus er zal GEEN dagboek worden bijgehouden op de site van spectraplus.

----------


## Frank@highend

Geen Catalyst maar Maxxedia dit jaar

----------


## Harmen

het dagboek van frank misschien dit jaar dan?  :Cool:  

maare wie doet wat? & iemand al details?

----------


## axs

VOlledige productie is in handen van Procon.
Ontwerp is gebaseerd op een amphitheater, hele berg cirkeltrusjes.

Details volgen wel...

----------


## axs

> het dagboek van frank misschien dit jaar dan?



Zal dan toch maar een dagboek zijn met enkel zwarte pagina's...

----------


## BlueConfig

Weet iemand toevallig ook waarom er dit jaar niet gekozen is voor Spectra + en wel voor procon?

----------


## axs

> Weet iemand toevallig ook waarom er dit jaar niet gekozen is voor Spectra + en wel voor procon?



1 van de hoofdredenen: Procon heeft een goede beurt gemaakt met JESC bij de EBU en de Griekse delegatie.

Verder is dit natuurlijk een productie die iedereen wel wil doen, aangezien dit HET prestigeproject is.
Prijzenslag zal er dus ook wel voor een stuk tussen zitten.
Weet niet in hoeverre de designer (een griek) en de griekse TV vrijheid hebben in de keuze, maar dacht wel dat zij mochten terugvallen op andere (eventueel lokale) suppliers.

----------


## BlueConfig

Was JESC geen belgische productie? of was Procon één van de suppliers?

Ben wel benieuwd naar wat dat amphitheater zal geven.

----------


## Harmen

bedacht het me al tom, excuses frank, heb teveel in de zon gezeten..

----------


## PeTAR

De bouw loopt in iedergeval niet vlekkeloos daar: http://www.nieuwnieuws.nl/archives/2...eschadigd.html

----------


## stekelvarke

Bij JESC, procon rigging en licht, EML licht.

----------


## axs

> Bij JESC, procon rigging en licht, EML licht.



Bijna juist...
Was geen EML maar een procon/ETF productie , IMEC deed geluid
EML leverde wel bijkomende fixtures en bijhorende logistiek

----------


## AJB

Vond het licht dit jaar op songfestival qua plaatjes erg leuk ! Timing was niet altijd even strak, maar een hoop mooie dingen gezien. Natuurlijk is het allemaal ook wat makkelijker als je letterlijk op elke centimeter een wappertje hebt opgeknoopt  :Smile:

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Vond het licht dit jaar op songfestival qua plaatjes erg leuk ! Timing was niet altijd even strak, maar een hoop mooie dingen gezien. Natuurlijk is het allemaal ook wat makkelijker als je letterlijk op elke centimeter een wappertje hebt opgeknoopt



idd, fameuze rig dit jaar... elke halve vierkante meter was wel benut met een head. ik meende MAC te zien? of was het vari*lite?

nog een klein vraagje: tussen de rechtopstaande stukken aan de achterkant van het decor, stonden daar ook gewone MH's tussen? of waren dit van die biglite's of wat dan ook... deze leken een fellere bundel licht af te geven dan de rest... zo waren er ook enkele te zien in de (belgische  :Stick Out Tongue: ) sterrenhemel

----------


## Harmen

vond het voornamelijk de kracht van veel..
dan wordt mooie plaatjes maken toch een stuk makkelijker, maar moet toegeven dat er zeker een paar mooie creatieve tussenzaten

----------


## AJB

Het gaat er om dat ik normaal op het EVSF zie dat er overdreven effecten zijn, waardoor de act niet meer zichtbaar is. Dit jaar vond ik het meer in dienst staan van de optredens. Helaas weer eens het frontlicht-verhaal; alle side-stages (met achtergrond zang e.d.) stonden in het pikkedonker. Tweede of derde optreden begon met close-up zanger, waarbij pas een dikke seconde na zijn inzet een volgspot aanschoot. Dat soort shit is echt TE duidelijk zichtbaar.

Mijn advies; heren ontwerpers, kijk ook even naar de basis-ingredienten, en niet alleen naar massa's wappers. De plaatjes waren mooi, dus dat is prima basis voor volgend jaar  :Smile: 

Helaas Treble er uit :'(

----------


## Funkmaster

ook de regie liet wat steekjes vallen hoor... welke knie bij Kate in beeld kwam weet ik niet, maar het was in ieder geval de misse knie...
Het was in ieder geval veel, zeer veel... Het modulaire podium vond ik knap, ik denk dat ze er zowat alles mee konden doen.

----------


## axs

Hierbij wat foto's

http://www.oikotimes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3270

----------


## Harmen

dat er een keer een foutje wordt gemaakt vind ik niet meer dan logisch, gebeurt zelfs de beste..
stomme foutjes als slapende volgspotters zijn dan al iets meer kwalijk te nemen maar alsnog, kan gebeuren..
het is mij inderdaad bij een act ook opgevallen dat alleen de lead zanger fatsoenlijk zichtbaar was en de rest minder!

----------


## mac tecson

Bij Malta was dat ja. Die tweede man kwam alleen in beeld bij totaal shots en dan ook nog maar aan de zijkant

die zaal leek op tv veel groter. Komt denk ik ook wel door het decor. Ik ben eigenlijk wel benieuwd naar een materiaal lijstje

----------


## stekelvarke

Frontlicht verhaal is mij ook opgevallen, spijtig dat dit nog gebeurd.
Voor de rest vond ik het ingetogener dan de vorige jaren (en toch hingen er misschien meer lampjes?). Weet er toevallig hoe de projectie op de "trappen" gebeurde? En welke de grote movingheads tussen de trappen waren?

----------


## axs

> Ik ben eigenlijk wel benieuwd naar een materiaal lijstje



522 MAC2000 wash en spot
Space Cannon
Barco LEDpannels en strips
20 Maxediaservers
GrandMA

----------


## Timothy

> ook de regie liet wat steekjes vallen hoor... welke knie bij Kate in beeld kwam weet ik niet, maar het was in ieder geval de misse knie...



De foutjes in de regie die waren er wel, maar er waren ook fouten in de choreografie! Ons Kate was haar ondertussen beruchte "kniezwengel" gewoon vergeten!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mac tecson

> 522 MAC2000 wash en spot
> Space Cannon
> Barco LEDpannels en strips
> 20 Maxediaservers
> GrandMA



ze gebruiken daar MH's zoals wij hier parren gebruiken (qua hoeveelheid)

Ik heb opzich wel leuke dingen gezien, maar soms vond ik het wat veel bewegen en te veel. Als het allemaal stilstond zoals tijdens de act nadat de lijnen waren gesloten. Dat zag er wel mooi uit

----------


## BlueConfig

> more than 1,100 of the industry’s standard Barco ILite 6 XP LED tiles, 4,800 OLite 510 modules and 8 high brightness SLM-R12+ projectors all being controlled by the ENCORE show control system.



Indrukwekkende cijfers qua ledjes als je het mij vraagt! Die trappen was een combinatie van RGB tubes en barco tiles, voor zover ik kan zien op de foto's. 

Zelf vond ik het ferm tegenvallen. Lichtconcept was goed maar overdone qua aantal. Kleuren op bepaalde nummers viellen tegen (persoonlijk dan toch). Ook het concept van het eurovisie SONG contest viel tegen  :Mad:  .

Daar integen was het modulair in niveau verstelbaar poduim en de spacecannons de moeite waard, maar het kon mij niet boeien (zelf de lichten vielen tegen  :Big Grin:  )

Nog een vraagje: ik vind dat op zulke evementen (vorig jaar, dit jaar en de preselecties van JEVSC,...) het geluid ,thuis voor de tv, soms tegenvalt (ligt dit aan mij of ligt het daar) het ene liedje is goed het andere minder (niet slecht maar er klopt iets niet)

----------


## s142918

Totale lijstje (LN):

9 grandMA full-size
2 grandMA light
22 Network Signal Processors (NSP)
6 grandMA 3D for preprogramming
1 grandMA Video for Preprogramming

a total of 44 lines of DMX

Fixtures:
221 MAC 2000 Spot
241 MAC 2000 Wash
17    Syncrolights 3kW
7     Beamsplitter 4kW
24   Space Cannon Ireos 7kW
876 PAR 64
32   9-Lite Blinder
32   Rainbow Colour Changer 8"
32   Diversitronics Strobe
600 LED-Fixtures (mostly Schnickschnack Systems) in the Console (as these units eat up channels they were grouped Fixtures, in real life there were thousands)
24   MAC 550
120 1kW Arri
60   PAR 64
20   Martin Maxxedia (including Backups)

Supplier was Procon from Germany

Iemand foto's van de regie kunnen vinden?

----------


## maks

Wat hield die "belgische sterrenhemel" juist in??

Bij 1liedje werd dat speciaal vermeld. maar ik heb de hele show lang op de achtergrond kleine lichtjes (sterretjes) gezien...

----------

